# Gas caps for old Toros?



## Notes (Oct 26, 2010)

Where could I look for a generic gas cap that will fit old S200s? The price on factory replacements went from $9 to $25 in one week at the local implement store. Thanks


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

have you checked toro's website or ebay. is there a small engine repair shop near you that might sell you one


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

For $25 you could get a whole S200 from craigslist and have lots of parts left over. 

I agree, check some repair places and I bet you could get a used one.

A Google search for "toro s200 fuel cap" came up with lots of hits in the $7-$12 range. there are some in the shopping link too.


----------



## Notes (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks. Should have just Googled. Dumb-attack on my part.


----------

